# **June Babies Thread**



## sarah0108

Were so close now ladies! Not long till we have them in our arms :cloud9:

So..when are we all due :D, and are you team :yellow: :pink: or :blue:!?

 CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE NEW MUMMIES! :happydance:

Due dates:
1st- chelzesAnne :yellow:
3rd- amygwen :blue:_04/06- Kenny 7lb 10oz, 6:23pm_
4th- Deee[Riley<3]:blue: _04/06- Riley Caden 6lb13oz_
5th- LOZANDEVIE :pink:_10/06- Lillie-Anne Marie, 8lb7oz 8:16pm_
5th- avfcgal :blue:
6th- Stuffymuffy :yellow:
10th- sarah0108 :blue: _16/06- Max Aidan, 9lb 7:54pm_
11th- Chocaccino :yellow:
12th- haley09 :pink: _01/06- Sariah, 6lb12oz 9:32am_
12th- bmeans26 :blue:
14th- Lind3e :yellow:
14th- Chelalala :pink:
15th- dnw_lvs_mjc :pink: _16/06- Kailynn, 7lb 6.8oz 2:26pm_
15th- chazzette :pink:
16th- flutterbywing :blue: _11/06- Noah Daniel, 8lb14oz 12:16pm_
16th- Jordan_mum94 :blue:
17th- fruitcaz :blue:
17th- mommyoftwins :pink: & :pink: _07/06- Jasmine Nicole, 6lb 11:58pm
& 08/06- Payson Beth, 5lb15oz 12:03am_
21st- nightkd :pink: _21/06- Evelyn, 11:44pm_
26th- Kirsty90 :pink:


​


----------



## flutterbywing

Sarah maybe copy the list from the other thread and add me and Amy, nevermind I'll go do it


----------



## sarah0108

yeah i shall do ;)


----------



## flutterbywing

3rd - Amygwen :blue:
4th - Deee[Riley<3]
5th - LOZANDEVIE
6th - Stuffymuffy
10th - sarah0108 :blue:
11th - Chocaccino
12th - haley09
12th - bmeans26
14th - Lind3e
14th - Chelalala
15th - dnw_lvs_mjc
15th - chazzette
16th - Flutterbywing (hanna) :blue:
16th - Jordan_mum94 :blue:
17th - fruitcaz
21th - nightkd :pink:
26th - Kirsty90 :pink:

:blush::blush::blush: I've added the colours I can remember, but others will need adding, did you want to put this on the first post sarah ;)


----------



## sarah0108

all updated :D


----------



## amygwen

This is way better girlies.
Thanks for making a new one! Looove it! :flower:


----------



## fruitcaz

Got another scan tomorro!!! Just to see how big he is! As i was measuring 39 weeks at my 34 week appointment and at my 32 weeks appointment was 36!

Cant wait to see him again! 5th time!!! :D

Will let you all know if and how big he is :) 
xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

fruitcaz said:


> Got another scan tomorro!!! Just to see how big he is! As i was measuring 39 weeks at my 34 week appointment and at my 32 weeks appointment was 36!
> 
> Cant wait to see him again! 5th time!!! :D
> 
> Will let you all know if and how big he is :)
> xxx


Oooo exciting, I wouldnt worry, I was told LO was 6lb8 last week, bet he won't be that big ;)


----------



## sarah0108

im having a big'un too :haha:

but im at hospital for an iron tranfusion tomorrow.. grr x


----------



## chocaccino

Good luck with that xxx


----------



## fruitcaz

In a way im hoping they say he is big so maybe a chance of meeting him earlier :)

Good luck with the iron tranfusion :)
XXX


----------



## haley09

I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.


----------



## sarah0108

Fruitcaz, Harriet was big but she was 9 days late :( x


----------



## amygwen

sarah0108 said:


> im having a big'un too :haha:
> 
> but im at hospital for an iron tranfusion tomorrow.. grr x

Aw I hope it goes OK for you! :flower:


----------



## amygwen

haley09 said:


> I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.

I'll cross my fingers you're somewhat dialated! I have my dr's appt as well tomorrow to check to see if I'm dialated. They checked last week, but not at allllllll! :) he said he thinks it's going to be a late baby (just my luck) :flower:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

i have a little bit more fluid round baby than there should be and she's a little bit big they have told me.. she measures 6lbs 10oz roughly... yet my fundal height has always been spot on? theyve done blood tests to rule out what could be causing the extra fluid as they think it may be late GD!! If so i will be being induced!! xx


----------



## haley09

amygwen said:


> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers you're somewhat dialated! I have my dr's appt as well tomorrow to check to see if I'm dialated. They checked last week, but not at allllllll! :) he said he thinks it's going to be a late baby (just my luck) :flower:Click to expand...

hopefully your someone dialated too. i know you can say at 1-2 cm for weeks and I'm hoping I don't!


----------



## amygwen

haley09 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers you're somewhat dialated! I have my dr's appt as well tomorrow to check to see if I'm dialated. They checked last week, but not at allllllll! :) he said he thinks it's going to be a late baby (just my luck) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully your someone dialated too. i know you can say at 1-2 cm for weeks and I'm hoping I don't!Click to expand...

Oh gosh, can you imagine? Make sure you let us know tomorrow how it goes & I will tooo!! Even though I don't think there will be any new news on this end. :flower:


----------



## haley09

amygwen said:


> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers you're somewhat dialated! I have my dr's appt as well tomorrow to check to see if I'm dialated. They checked last week, but not at allllllll! :) he said he thinks it's going to be a late baby (just my luck) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully your someone dialated too. i know you can say at 1-2 cm for weeks and I'm hoping I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh, can you imagine? Make sure you let us know tomorrow how it goes & I will tooo!! Even though I don't think there will be any new news on this end. :flower:Click to expand...

I will:thumbup: but i dont think i will have any either. TBH I dont even think i've had BH because I dont know what I'm looking for lol:blush:


----------



## amygwen

haley09 said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers you're somewhat dialated! I have my dr's appt as well tomorrow to check to see if I'm dialated. They checked last week, but not at allllllll! :) he said he thinks it's going to be a late baby (just my luck) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully your someone dialated too. i know you can say at 1-2 cm for weeks and I'm hoping I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh, can you imagine? Make sure you let us know tomorrow how it goes & I will tooo!! Even though I don't think there will be any new news on this end. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I will:thumbup: but i dont think i will have any either. TBH I dont even think i've had BH because I dont know what I'm looking for lol:blush:Click to expand...

Hahaha! Me either! I have no idea. My doctor asks me everytime I go if I've had BH's and I'm like, "No I don't think so" and he's like, well you are you just don't know what you're looking for. I'm like WOWW chill out! Hahaha who the hell knows! We will sooon see!! :flower:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i have a regular checkup and an ultrasound next week to check on LOs kidneys. hopefully they have cleared up and she doesnt still have too much fluid in them. 
I was 1cm dialated last time they checked. 
good luck to everyone at their next appointments!


----------



## haley09

amygwen said:


> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haley09 said:
> 
> 
> I go to the doctors tomorow for a weekly check-up and i think they are going to see if I'm dialated any.
> 
> I'll cross my fingers you're somewhat dialated! I have my dr's appt as well tomorrow to check to see if I'm dialated. They checked last week, but not at allllllll! :) he said he thinks it's going to be a late baby (just my luck) :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> hopefully your someone dialated too. i know you can say at 1-2 cm for weeks and I'm hoping I don't!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh gosh, can you imagine? Make sure you let us know tomorrow how it goes & I will tooo!! Even though I don't think there will be any new news on this end. :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I will:thumbup: but i dont think i will have any either. TBH I dont even think i've had BH because I dont know what I'm looking for lol:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Hahaha! Me either! I have no idea. My doctor asks me everytime I go if I've had BH's and I'm like, "No I don't think so" and he's like, well you are you just don't know what you're looking for. I'm like WOWW chill out! Hahaha who the hell knows! We will sooon see!! :flower:Click to expand...

I know I'm probably having them all the time but never realize it hahaha


----------



## amygwen

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> i have a regular checkup and an ultrasound next week to check on LOs kidneys. hopefully they have cleared up and she doesnt still have too much fluid in them.
> I was 1cm dialated last time they checked.
> good luck to everyone at their next appointments!

Aww poor thing. She has fluid in her kidneys? What will happen, will they have to deliver her early or something if she does? I hope everything goes OK. I've never heard of that before. Wooohoo 1cm! Good for you! So jealous :flower:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

amygwen said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> i have a regular checkup and an ultrasound next week to check on LOs kidneys. hopefully they have cleared up and she doesnt still have too much fluid in them.
> I was 1cm dialated last time they checked.
> good luck to everyone at their next appointments!
> 
> Aww poor thing. She has fluid in her kidneys? What will happen, will they have to deliver her early or something if she does? I hope everything goes OK. I've never heard of that before. Wooohoo 1cm! Good for you! So jealous :flower:Click to expand...

they wont deliver her early but after she is born they will have to do a bunch of tests on her to see why. they said most likely what is happening is when she pees some of it goes back to her kidneys. it can go away on its own but if it doesnt then she may have to have surgery in a year or so.


----------



## sarah0108

LOZANDEVIE: i was always spot on for fundal hieght with harriet and this time too.. both are big babies :haha:

but anyway girls, i didnt get my transfusion.. something f***ed up at the hospital. i ended up seeing a Dr who wasnt the one i was suppose to see :wacko: and he had no idea what he was doing!!

basically, nothing is sorted like it should have been and so im still kinda in the dark about everything. They dont seem to know what they are doing and if they do they certainly arent telling me! x


----------



## sarah0108

oh and...

*4 WEEKS TO GO!!* :happydance:

(sorry i had too!)


----------



## amygwen

sarah0108 said:


> LOZANDEVIE: i was always spot on for fundal hieght with harriet and this time too.. both are big babies :haha:
> 
> but anyway girls, i didnt get my transfusion.. something f***ed up at the hospital. i ended up seeing a Dr who wasnt the one i was suppose to see :wacko: and he had no idea what he was doing!!
> 
> basically, nothing is sorted like it should have been and so im still kinda in the dark about everything. They dont seem to know what they are doing and if they do they certainly arent telling me! x

Booo! Sorry to hear about your transfusion. I'm sure you just wanted to get it out of the way! That sucks.. are you rescheduled for another date??

Happy 36 weeks, Sarah! :flower:

I noticed that earlier today and I meant to post it but I forgot - pregnancy brain ;D I can't believe I'm at 37 weeks, lol.. I started having HORRIBLE back pain earlier today and I seriously thought I was going into labor! blahhh, only if! haha. Hope all of you girls are doing well :flower:


----------



## sarah0108

thank you :happydance: 
happy 37 weeks to you too :D!!

and.. at the moment nothing is planned, i just have to wait and see what my results are. But yeah, kinda pee'd off that i was messed around but ill just have to wait and see from now on.. very annoying!!

anyway.. one of us needs to give birth.. SOON :haha: x x


----------



## flutterbywing

HAPPY 37 WEEKS AMY wow full term, I can't believe how close we are getting!

HAPPY 36 WEEKS SARAH :D :D :D


----------



## amygwen

Thank you, you two! :)

I knowwwww!!!! I can't even believe it.. I seriously can't believe it came so fast.. is it starting to go by slow for any of you ladies yet? Not meee! (hopefully I'm not speaking too soon!) :flower:


----------



## flutterbywing

Don't jinx it, we will have no going slow round here, common June!!!!!


----------



## haley09

well ladies IM ONE CM DIALATED:happydance:
but i know that may mean nothing seeing as it can sstay that way for a while but i'm still excited.
I also got tested for that strep b test or whatever[i couldnt really understand the doctor:blush:] and tomorow i go for more blood to see if my iron has gone up any because I have been on iron pills since 24 weeks.
I have my next appt next thursday :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

yay :D!!!


----------



## haley09

I'm ready for her lol she needs to come out :haha:


----------



## amygwen

Woohoo, Haley! So excited you're dialated.

I just got back, and I'm 2 cm dialated. He thinks he'll be coming sooner then June! Yayyyyyy! I am very excited. Cross my fingers! :flower:


----------



## haley09

yay! good news for both of us :)


----------



## fruitcaz

May seem stupiod question, but how come you all know that your dialted a bit already?? We don't get checked over here, well as far as we know we dont. And he weighs 6lb already!!!!

Xx


----------



## haley09

once we hit our weekly checkup's the doctor checks you everytime to see if you are I guess it's a normal thing in the US:thumbup: So next week again I will be checked 
I dont like it:wacko: because it does feel uncomfy but i know at the end of this I'm not going to care because I've had so many people up there:haha:


----------



## haley09

and omg i'm in my final box:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chocaccino

Yay girls- lucky you
I want to know if I'm dilated!!!!
Xxx


----------



## fruitcaz

Oh i see :) I wouldnt mind that here coz then i supose it would prepare you for people always looking at your downstairs lol :) I bet im not at all. Has anyone had there bumps drop? and does this mean baby is engaging??


Yippie for last box :) Hopefully i will be there soon to :) Xxx


----------



## chelzesAnne

Hi everyone. I'm due on the 1st =D


----------



## ~RedLily~

:hi: chelzesanne!

i think my bump has dropped a bit and baby is 4/5th engaged. i cant wait until i get to the last box lol.


----------



## amygwen

I can't believe you all don't get checked over there! It's actually quite painful, lol I could do without but it's nice to atleast know how close we are getting. That sucks. :(

And fruitcaz, my bump has definitely dropped! I've never had a high bump though, so yeah! Who knows! Has yours dropped?


----------



## fruitcaz

Yeah its dropped loads, but ive never been told by the midwife that hes engaged or anything, going to ask next time i go, but thats not until the 27th may now! And il be 37 weeks then.


----------



## haley09

Mines started to drop as well. and yes it is painful LOL but It's worth it even though :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i dont think ive started to drop at all. 
i noticed a couple streach marks right under my belly button :cry: my poor belly button is going to look so funny afterward. i have a really funny streach mark where it was pierced now they are under it! and they are starting to show up on my thighs. sorry for the rant. lol


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

last box on my ticker!!!


----------



## haley09

yay :D
and ugh i have stretch marks where mine was pierced too :(


----------



## flutterbywing

Just bumping up the thread as it was about to get lost in cyber space :D

Hope everyone is well
we are getting close now, so common who's gonna be the first June mummy?? Anything happening for anyone??


----------



## haley09

my BH are getting worse, and i keep having sharp pains in my girly area but im not sure what it is. :S


----------



## amygwen

flutterbywing said:


> Just bumping up the thread as it was about to get lost in cyber space :D
> 
> Hope everyone is well
> we are getting close now, so common who's gonna be the first June mummy?? Anything happening for anyone??

So glad you bumped it, I was trying to find it earlier and I couldn't, I was like what happened toooo it?!?! 

Nothing's happening for meeeee! :\ Just 2 cm dialated but my doctor said it could possibly stay like that for a couple of weeks so not to start getting excited. I haven't had any BH's either so.. lol. Blllllah! But I'm definitely getting sick of being preggo now.. can't wait for him to be here!! Hope you're doing well! :flower:


----------



## amygwen

haley09 said:


> my BH are getting worse, and i keep having sharp pains in my girly area but im not sure what it is. :S

Ehhhh! I know what you mean, I think.. I get those pains, it feels like someones stabbing me in my vagina.. lol I know that sounds nasty but is that what you're feeling? I *hateeeeeeeee *it!!!!!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## haley09

yes! that's exactly what it is, I want to ring my doctor but i have an appt thursday so i'm holding off till then unless it gets worse.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i get those too! they told me they were normal just baby hitting a nerve


----------



## haley09

that's what i figured but its freaking painfullllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## amygwen

Yeah! Blah it sucks. I get it a lot when I walk around!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I'm 36 weeks today :happydance: only 1 week til full term!


----------



## sarah0108

Haley baby could be engaging :)

And :hi: girls! well last night i thought i was going into labour :shock: went to bed and felt a bit crampy, got woke up at 2:30am with loads of pains.. nothing would make them go!! i eventually fell asleep and held off texting anyone :rofl: and when i got up this morning it was gone. Im quite glad in a way because im not ready for him to be here just yet :haha: feel a bit tired and stuff but overall im fine :)

only 2 days till full term for me :D!! i really cant wait to see whos going to pop first!

oh and some random info... this time last year it was Harriets due date :) x


----------



## fruitcaz

i hit my last box yesterday :) X


----------



## ~RedLily~

im going to be so jealous when the june babies start being born because ive been told not to expect to have my lo before july :(


----------



## amygwen

Aww you never know what can happen, Kirsty! :flower:


----------



## flutterbywing

That stabby pain is probably babies head in your pelvis ;) I get it randomly when walking, I will see tomorrow if I'm right in thinking he's engaged now :D

Sarah I thought I was going to go into labour yesterday too, queue major panic I'm soooo not ready, lol


----------



## haley09

I'm almost full term too:happydance:
but as it edges closer themore scared i get about labor :( lol i dont know why either


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: hanna, see maybe our boys DO want to be born on the same day!! xx


----------



## chocaccino

I can't wait to see if my LO has engaged at all tomorrow, i've never had any stabby pains though just a cramping sensation :shrug:
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

dont worry hun, last time i was check my LO wasnt engaged either :rofl: x


----------



## chocaccino

So as far as i can work out from my maternity notes, today the baby is 3/5 palpable so surley not long till the LO is full engaged?!!? yay
xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

chocaccino said:


> So as far as i can work out from my maternity notes, today the baby is 3/5 palpable so surley not long till the LO is full engaged?!!? yay
> xxx


YAY my LO is 2/5 palpable, well that's what she said, then she wrote 3/5, I'm guessing she wrote how engages he is, not that engagement really means anything apart from discomfort


----------



## sarah0108

Happy 36weeks hanna!


----------



## amygwen

Aww how awesome, Happy 36 weeks, Hanna! :flower:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i was hoping they would check me at my appt today but they didnt :( just tested me for GBS. so i have another week before i see if im dialated anymore, hopefully.


----------



## flutterbywing

Happy 37 weeks sarah wooooooooo fully cooked bubba


----------



## amygwen

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> i was hoping they would check me at my appt today but they didnt :( just tested me for GBS. so i have another week before i see if im dialated anymore, hopefully.

That sucks! They should've checked you!! Especially if they were down there to begin with.. blahhh maybe next week! :flower:


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> im going to be so jealous when the june babies start being born because ive been told not to expect to have my lo before july :(

I've been told the same due to family history, but I have a feeling I'm going to go a little bit earlier...

xx


----------



## sarah0108

:smug: guess who is full term today?!

ahh i have to go to labour ward tomorrow for my iron transfusion :( guess whos going to be feeling jealous of all the mums in labour?! :rofl: x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

had my last ultrasound today! her left kidney has cleared up and her right one is just barely over the cutt off! so hopefully they will both be to normal by the time she is born! she weighs 5lb 13oz and has really chubby cheeks.


----------



## amygwen

Awww Happy Full Term Sarah!! 

And great news, about your ultrasound I'm sure you were in such a great mood when you found that out! What a qt!! :)

Everyone's full of good news today!

I had my ob/gyn appointment, I'm 3cm dialated and my doctor said that I probably won't even make it until next week so he wants to see me early on Tuesday for my next appt (if I even make it). I kinda think he's probably trying to get my hopes up! But, I went straight out and got a take home outfit lol JUST IN CASE!!

Hope all of you ladies are doing great! :flower:


----------



## haley09

I have an appt today but i refuse to let them check me seeing as i was just in the hospital for a kidney stone and i got checked there and i'm not up for it and im still sore but i was still 1cm 50% effaced. but i will letyou guys know how the appt goes:)


----------



## sarah0108

Great news dnw!! and FX for you amy :hugs:

well.. i went to hospital thursday for my appointment with the consultant about my iron transfusion. Was supposed to go in yesterday for it but labour ward was too full i have rang at 7:30am today like they asked me too but its still full!! The midwife sounds nice though and said shes going to call me back at 12 to say what time/ if i can go in or not. Everythings ready aparently but they need someone free to monitor me.. FUN!

:rofl: i wish this baby would hurry up, then i wouldnt be sat around!! x


----------



## haley09

I'm full term today1!!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

yay congrats on full term! not long now!!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats on full termness :D

i came home from hospital lasst night.. ahh that drip hurt so much! i can barely use my right hand now :(

to make it worse im feeling soo 'off' today and just eugh! x


----------



## flutterbywing

:hugs: Sarah, my phone died yesterday, only managed to charge at 1am, else I'd have texted again.


----------



## chocaccino

Im feeling so stressed and tense at the moment i feel mentally so crap, does anyone else?
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

No probs hanna :D my texts ran out yesterday anyway :haha: plus the signal was shite!

choc- i feel totally crap today too :hugs: x


----------



## fruitcaz

Corrr is anyone actually enjoying this weather!? Im certainly not! Im sittin in a bikini inside with a fan and its 10 am!! Only go outside to put the washing out haha! Hope all is well :)


----------



## Jadelm

I'm quite dissapointed no one is due on my birthday, June 9th :( Hope someone has her baby early/late :haha: good luck girls, not long now at all!! xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

OMG how close are we all getting, and this heat sucks big time!!! Plus we're all full of cold here, oh joy :D


----------



## flutterbywing

Another OMG, it will be June in a week!!!!!!!!!


----------



## flutterbywing

Just had a text from Sarah 



> I'm just at the hospital cause I'm feeling rubbish, they just want to check me over and make sure it's normal and not cause of my transfusion. I'll br fine though :)

Hoping you feel better really soon hunni :hugs:


----------



## nightkd

Hope everything's okay Sarah!!

I'm being absolutely pummelled from the inside this morning...just having some cereal in the hope it'll calm Miss Bean down.... I feel really weird, like light-headed...possibly from over-tiredness, but it's starting to make me feel sick...Ick. Wish DH was home..

xx


----------



## amygwen

Aww it sucks most of us are feeling not so great. I hope everybody starts feeling better, but I can only imagine it going downhill until our LO's are here!! Hopefully that's not long now!! Hope everyone is doing OK besides the sickness feeling! :flower:


----------



## haley09

hope you all feel better. It's been like that with me as well :(


----------



## amygwen

I know some of you are feeling sick all the time, but does it happen especially at night?? I've noticed that the times I usually feel more sick is when I'm actually laid down in bed.. when I'm laying on my right side more so then my left. I don't get it? :\ Happening w/ anyone else?!?!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks everyone, im back now everything is okay but i have to go back on the 3rd for a follow up about it.

i got the stupid Dr i had the other week :growlmad: the one who had no clue about anything.. and again he seemed not bothered even though the midwives were! Anyway they were lovely and have told me to go straight in again if i dont feel better by the weekend!

:hugs: to those all feeling crappy still x x


----------



## haley09

Amy i usually get it at night to and thats when my BH start working up. and it's like i cant get any sleep anymore because as soon as i get comfy i have to go to the bathroom:growlmad:

glad everything is okay sarah:thumbup::flower:


----------



## amygwen

OK :thumbup: Great someone else feels it too!! Blahhhhhh it's like I don't even look forward to bed anymore!! Which is not good!! haha!!

Yeah, Sarah! So glad everything is going OK for you. Stupid doctors! :flower:


----------



## nightkd

I feel sicker at night because that's generally when my heartburn flares up, I have to take a Zantac almost every night, otherwise I either can't sleep or wake up feeling like I'm going to puke... :sick:

I don't know what's up with me atm...It's just the past few days I've been feeling like this...been for no.2 several times today! :shock: Very odd for me... I can't help but hope it's a sign :lol: though probably shouldn't be thinking like that because by my dates I'm only 36 weeks TODAY, whereas MW thinks I was 36 weeks on Thursday (going by last period dates etc)........I'm supposed to be allowed my homebirth at this point anyway, so it couldn't be terrible timing :shrug:

xx


----------



## flutterbywing

I have to take 2 zantac (well asda cheapy version) every night else I wake at least every hour in agony.

Do they not date you by your scan nightkd?? I find that really odd. TBH once I've been given a date by the mw i tend to stick to that even though i know it's wrong.

I have blue feet, i've just dropped dye all over them and allover my kitchen too, not good, that's why i haven't come back sarah if you were wondering. My feet are also swollen to twice their normal size, oh joy, blue feet and flip flops


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww sounds like everyones feeling pretty rough atm, hope everyone feels better soon! ive had such bad back ache, it feels like a trapped nerve or something. i feel quite lucky because my heartburn stopped when baby dropped the other week though.

i cant believe how close some of you are now :)


----------



## haley09

heartburn is horrible for me at night aswell, and nothing can stop it :(
and the no.2 is the same for the past two days i've done it atleast 5 times a day...:S


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im the same way. i start to feel sick when i lay down, and get horrible heartburn at night, but everything gives me heartburn lately, and ive been going no 2 quite a bit. hopefully its just all of our bodies getting ready! im full term in 4 hours :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

Happy Full Term Danielle! x


----------



## haley09

well im off to the damn hospital again, i think i ha ve another freaking kidney stone, been in pain all night like last weeek :cry:


----------



## amygwen

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> im the same way. i start to feel sick when i lay down, and get horrible heartburn at night, but everything gives me heartburn lately, and ive been going no 2 quite a bit. hopefully its just all of our bodies getting ready! im full term in 4 hours :happydance:

Happy Full termm!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## chocaccino

I can't wait any longer!! :hissy: Any one else feel like having a tantrum!!??
xxx


----------



## amygwen

chocaccino said:


> I can't wait any longer!! :hissy: Any one else feel like having a tantrum!!??
> xxx

Yessssssssss! :(
I've tried everything to induce too and nothing is working!! Grrrrrrrrr.. it is noo fun anymore! lol.


----------



## chocaccino

My aunty had her baby y/day and he's so cute- i'm so jelous!!!!
What induction methods have you tried?
xxx


----------



## flutterbywing

Awwwww, all our turns will come, make the most of the last few weeks/days or freedom. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

WOOOOO FOR FULL TERM DANIELLE!!!!!!


----------



## msp_teen

Congrats on you ladies being full term, but something that really helps induce labor, WALKING! I didnt think that it would help, but it did. I walked a half a mile the day before I went in labor!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Thanks ladies it didn't seem like this day would ever come!


----------



## nightkd

haley09 said:


> well im off to the damn hospital again, i think i ha ve another freaking kidney stone, been in pain all night like last weeek :cry:

:hugs: Hope everything's okay!!

xx


----------



## amygwen

chocaccino said:


> My aunty had her baby y/day and he's so cute- i'm so jelous!!!!
> What induction methods have you tried?
> xxx

Aww! What a cutie.. that's so exciting.. I'm sure you were jealous lol you just want your LO here!! grr

Just the obvious ones, sex, spicey foods & walking (although not that much walking). I'm thinking about after my doctor's appt today going for like a *really really* long walk.. that helped my sister although she was like 4 days overdue! 

Ohh well... I just want to get labor over with already lol.. I'm soo nervous!!! :flower:


----------



## nightkd

flutterbywing said:


> I have to take 2 zantac (well asda cheapy version) every night else I wake at least every hour in agony.
> 
> Do they not date you by your scan nightkd?? I find that really odd. TBH once I've been given a date by the mw i tend to stick to that even though i know it's wrong.
> 
> I have blue feet, i've just dropped dye all over them and allover my kitchen too, not good, that's why i haven't come back sarah if you were wondering. My feet are also swollen to twice their normal size, oh joy, blue feet and flip flops

My first medical scan was at 18 weeks(ish) and it was a private one that my mum paid for when I was back in the UK, so we could find out whether Bean was a girl or boy! My OBGYN did the first scan at like...22 weeks I think. We paid for a private scan at about 12 weeks just to see her, but they weren't trained to do any measurements etc etc...They just said she seemed to be about the right size etc for my dates... 

The 18 weeks(ish) one did all the measurements and she was the right size for my dates...If she was actually due on the 17th, as the MW has me down for I would've got my BFP at 3 weeks pregnant and no way was that test a week-after-implantation positive :shrug:

The MW said as long as I don't deliver in April (ie way too early) or August (ie way too late) then they don't really care so much about EDD, baby will come when she's ready. :)

I'm all swelled up too and I left my croc sandals at our old apartment :sad2:

xx


----------



## flutterbywing

If it's any consolation my crocs won't fit, :haha:


----------



## nightkd

flutterbywing said:


> If it's any consolation my crocs won't fit, :haha:

:lol: What kind have you got? I have Cleos so there's plenty of space for my huge feet to spill out of them :haha:

xx


----------



## flutterbywing

Classic ones, I never wear them out anyway so I'm not too bothered, they are my house and garden shoes :D

Got DD some today, they are toooo cute, mary janes in the smallest size they do because she has diddy feet :D


----------



## nightkd

flutterbywing said:


> Classic ones, I never wear them out anyway so I'm not too bothered, they are my house and garden shoes :D
> 
> Got DD some today, they are toooo cute, mary janes in the smallest size they do because she has diddy feet :D

Ahh, I'm trying to convince DH to get some because he needs some sandals/cooler shoes for summer... I bought mine in Amsterdam because my regular sandals were sticking to my feet while we were walking around, yuck! Absolutely luuurrrrve my crocs :blush::lol:

Awww, I am totally getting Miss Bean some when I can! :)

xx


----------



## sarah0108

ahh i want to walk but i feel so shitty i just dont get dressed anymore :nope: my mums had harriet today because yet again i can barely open my eyes!! 

on the other hand i might just FORCE myself too.. it worked when i had Harriet :rofl: (well i think so anyway)

x


----------



## sarah0108

chocaccino said:


> i can't wait any longer!! :hissy: Any one else feel like having a tantrum!!??
> Xxx


me me me!!!!!


----------



## nightkd

I was jumping on our bed mattress the other day :blush: It helped me breathe!! I'm considering doing some more jumping (it seemed to put Evey to sleep :shrug:) if she's still not here in a few weeks!! Otherwise we just moved to a third floor apartment, so I have two huge flights of stairs to trek up and down... :thumbup::nope::lol:

xx


----------



## sarah0108

aww nightkd :lol: that should be fun :haha: x


----------



## stuffymuffy

nightkd said:


> I was jumping on our bed mattress the other day :blush: It helped me breathe!! I'm considering doing some more jumping (it seemed to put Evey to sleep :shrug:) if she's still not here in a few weeks!! Otherwise we just moved to a third floor apartment, so I have two huge flights of stairs to trek up and down... :thumbup::nope::lol:
> 
> xx


Oh I feel your pain! I walk up one flight of stairs in school and it's like I've climbed mount everest! Good luck :thumbup: 


Sorry to just jump in ladies, I haven't been in this thread in forever. How's everyone doing??


----------



## flutterbywing

*piiiiiiiiiiiiiing* fully cooked baba :D


----------



## chocaccino

Congratulations flutterbywing!
xxx


----------



## chocaccino

Just got back from my midwife appointment and she reckons baby is still only 3/5 :growlmad: it's been a week and i was so sure something was happening with all the aches and pains i've been having recently! :hissy:
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

not as big as full term but got exactly a month until my due date :)


----------



## flutterbywing

GAAAAAAH, I keep looking at this thread it says theres a new post from kirsty, but I can't see it!


----------



## ~RedLily~

oh yeh its gone, i dunno why lol. i basically just said about it being exactly a month until my due date lol.
edit: its come back now.


----------



## amygwen

Yay! Kirsty you're getting closer woohooo!!! & You never know she could be earlier then you expect!

And HAPPY FULL TERM, flutterbywing! Yayyyy!!!


----------



## amygwen

*Happy 38 weeks Sarah! *
:)

I always remember just because you're exactly a week behind me so I remember to do this!! :)

39 weeks todayyy!!! I hope I don't have an overdue baby haha, I was hoping I would've had him by now! Grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## ~RedLily~

amy it could be any day now thats so exciting!

had my midwife app today the main reason was to check the growth and she forgot to put it on the chart but i worked it out and its ok. ive got protein in my urine so have got to be aware of other symptoms now so i'll probably end up worrying about every little headache lol. oh and baby is now 3/5th engaged :)

is everyone feeling ok now? everyone seemed to be ill the other day.


----------



## chocaccino

I really thought something was happening last night getting loads of cramps, but it turned out to be nothing :(
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

:hi: thanks amy! happy 39 weeks ;)

Guess what.. HARRIET IS ONE TODAY :O!!

and im still so bloody fed up :( i want this baby out haha i couldnt sleep AT ALL last night, i have this awful pain in my hips and it literally makes me want to cry!!! x


----------



## nightkd

chocaccino said:


> I really thought something was happening last night getting loads of cramps, but it turned out to be nothing :(
> xxx

Ditto. I'm feeling pretty uncomfortable today too.. Going to have a shower and bounce on my birth ball....

xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Just got done with appointment. I'm 2 cm dilated and 70% thinned out. Had my bloody show this morning Dr said she would be very surprised if she wasn't here this weekend! :happydance: and I'm not on bed rest anymore so I can go walk and walk!


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Just got done with appointment. I'm 2 cm dilated and 70% thinned out. Had my bloody show this morning Dr said she would be very surprised if she wasn't here this weekend! :happydance: and I'm not on bed rest anymore so I can go walk and walk!

Awesome news!! :D

I'm half tempted to check my cervix myself...wouldn't be able to say anything for sure, but at least I could tell if it's opened at all or is still completely closed :dohh:

Bean is still spinning around....her head was up top a bit ago, I started messing with her and I THINK she turned back around, so her feet are back top right....it would be just typical if I go into labour and she's randomly decided to be breech after all this time... :wacko:

x


----------



## haley09

I have an appt tomorow so I'm hoping I made some progress. I'm so tired of being 1 cm dialated. :(


----------



## sarah0108

i dont even think im dialated at all :rofl: i dont even see my MW until im overdue :(


----------



## haley09

i would hate not seeing someone till i was overdue. I guess thats one of the good things about being in the US :haha: they check you weekly from i think 35 weeks or so.


----------



## sarah0108

thats true :haha:

and i havent seen a MW since 35 weeks, only got an appointment when im overdue because my mum rang her up and told her to fit me in :growlmad: (aparently shes too busy to see me!! :O) xx


----------



## chocaccino

Come on baby come out now!!!!
Xxx


----------



## sarah0108

i want mine too :haha: he needs to come out before my family go on holiday arghh!! otherwise i have no lift to the hospital or childcare for Harriet :rofl:

although i want him here the thought of going through labour when im this tired makes me go :shock: no way :haha:!! x


----------



## flutterbywing

It's nearly June, it's nearly June, it's nearly June!!!!!!!!!!!

Sarah, Max is coming on the 14th/15th, you know that, along with my little man :D


----------



## flutterbywing

Oh and 19 days to go, seems soo much less now I'm into the teens!


----------



## fruitcaz

Fully Cooked Bubba yesterday :) 

Midwife said he is 3/5 engaged :)

And im to see her next on my due date


EXCIIITED :)


----------



## sarah0108

Hanna, i know i know :rofl: but you know what babies are like! They always arrive at inappropraite times! if he knows hes not allowed out then hes going to want to come out :dohh:

i think im going to have to do reverse psychology! (pretend i want him out at 39 weeks and then he wont ;)) although.. i dont wanna tempt him :rofl:

ahh!! x


----------



## flutterbywing

How come you are online here and not on MSN I'm bored, Jak's at nursery and Summer has just fallen asleep on my arm!


----------



## sarah0108

i dont know :rofl: ill go on now though!

only till 7 cause i need to feed myself and cal, AND tidy my whole house for tomorrow :dohh:

x


----------



## haley09

I'M 3 CMS DIALATED AND 50% EFFACED:happydance::happydance:
the doctor said any day now:cloud9:


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> i dont know :rofl: ill go on now though!
> 
> only till 7 cause i need to feed myself and cal, AND tidy my whole house for tomorrow :dohh:
> 
> x



:cry::cry::cry: you left me, have fun tidying


----------



## sarah0108

sorry :haha: i had to do it while callum was willing to help otherwise id have never got it done :dohh: x


----------



## flutterbywing

it's ok, I went and tidied my bedroom, only one more room to do :D


----------



## flutterbywing

All the teen may babies are born, that means were next :D how exciting


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

6 full days to go!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

YAY :D!!

12 days is so close i cant believe it :rofl:
i dont FEEL 38 weeks?! x


----------



## sarah0108

also, i just realised how big i am :rofl: gone through my bump pics of me in like feb and i was so so tiny and now im a whale :haha: i would share but im in my underwear in them :blush:

Hanna i might treat you to the almost naked pics of me in an email :rofl: x :winkwink:


----------



## haley09

14 more days:cloud9: 
I'm so happy the pools finally opened up today so i can get some swim time in before my baby comes:happydance:


----------



## flutterbywing

HAHA Sarah go for it!


----------



## amygwen

Happy 39 weeks, LOZANDEVIE! :)

It's going *soooooooooo* slow for me now!!!


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Thanks hun, Yours will go super quick you will soon have your little one in your arms! :) Keep yourself occupied and the days will fly by...:hugs:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im having some more bloody show this morning! hopefully something will start soon! hope everyone is doing well! were almost there!


----------



## sarah0108

11 days!


----------



## flutterbywing

omg sarah, single digits in 25hrs45mins


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance: woohoo! x x


----------



## chocaccino

I can't beleive how on edge I am, just waiting.
Xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

I thought my waters were gona go in NEXT the other day, i was on my own in the store and i will never go out again alone after feeling like that :haha: Definatley going to have some company whereever i go!


----------



## chocaccino

LOZANDEVIE said:


> I thought my waters were gona go in NEXT the other day, i was on my own in the store and i will never go out again alone after feeling like that :haha: Definatley going to have some company whereever i go!

Awe bless you xxx


----------



## haley09

we can almost officially say we are due this month!!! :D


----------



## flutterbywing

I know *squeeeeeeee* exciting


----------



## sarah0108

If my LO isnt here by tomorrow he's not allowed out until due date :flower:

:rofl: damn.


----------



## sarah0108

Happy june to all june mummies!

OUR BABIES WILL BE HERE THIS MONTH!

and im in single digits :happydance:


----------



## flutterbywing

wooooooooo it's june, can't believe were finally here.


----------



## chocaccino

aarrrghghgh!!!
xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

omg how weird does it feel that most of you will have your baby by this time next month. i still think i will have her in july but i can hope lol.


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Ahhh just 1/5th engaged today :) she's well on her way though!! 5days!!!:happydance: good luck ladys xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

2 more weeks!!


----------



## amygwen

So sick of waiting!!!!!!!
:(


----------



## sarah0108

Haley had her baby!

:rofl: im feeling rather weird now! she was one day behind me :wacko: its just madness that they can arrive Anytime! arghh


----------



## amygwen

Hahah I know Sarah I thought the same thing! I was like, danggg I wish mine would here by now, it just makes me more jealous lol  But I'm very happy for her! I can't wait to see pictures. She's the first June baby born woohoo!


----------



## sarah0108

:happydance:

me too! but my LO is officially been strapped in until due date now.. hes not allowed out! 

:rofl: x


----------



## flutterbywing

Sarah update the first page to add Hayleys baby ;)


----------



## sarah0108

i was going to but i didnt know if she wanted to comment on this thread herself and tell us all ;) x


----------



## flutterbywing

sarah0108 said:


> i was going to but i didnt know if she wanted to comment on this thread herself and tell us all ;) x

AHhhh I see :thumbup:


----------



## sarah0108

damn i wish my mum wasnt away so i could have this baby now :rofl: x


----------



## flutterbywing

LOL Sarah, legs crossed for 7 days hun, at least you don't have to keep him in you 12 days like me!


----------



## amygwen

Baby is being induced on Friday!!! 
AHHH! I am so scared girls.. :) :) hopefully he comes naturally tomorrow though! :D Just thought I'd update hope you & bumps are all doing well :) :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

aw congrats Amy thats so exciting! 
im hoping LO will come tonight, or she is going to be grounded because i was supposed to be seeing tim mcgraw tonight but my mom didnt want to spend the money since there was a chance that i would have just had her or be in labor. but if she doesnt come i ould have gone =(


----------



## flutterbywing

amygwen said:


> Baby is being induced on Friday!!!
> AHHH! I am so scared girls.. :) :) hopefully he comes naturally tomorrow though! :D Just thought I'd update hope you & bumps are all doing well :) :)

HAPPY DUE DATE HUN (not sure if it is there yet, but it is here) Good luck for Friday


----------



## amygwen

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> aw congrats Amy thats so exciting!
> im hoping LO will come tonight, or she is going to be grounded because i was supposed to be seeing tim mcgraw tonight but my mom didnt want to spend the money since there was a chance that i would have just had her or be in labor. but if she doesnt come i ould have gone =(

THANKS! :) I am so nervous!! I can't believe it's so close now, I could have a baby on Friday! lol, hopefully I don't have a horror story with the induction, as I've heard a lot of negative stories, but oh well.. gotta do what I gotta do!

Hahah aww you poor thing you missed out on Tim McGraw? All for the LO, she better be HAPPY! :D Crossing my fingers she'll come tonight  :hugs:


----------



## amygwen

flutterbywing said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> Baby is being induced on Friday!!!
> AHHH! I am so scared girls.. :) :) hopefully he comes naturally tomorrow though! :D Just thought I'd update hope you & bumps are all doing well :) :)
> 
> HAPPY DUE DATE HUN (not sure if it is there yet, but it is here) Good luck for FridayClick to expand...

Thank you Hanna! :hugs:
I was asked a lot today when I was due for some WEIRD reason & I was like "oh, tomorrow" haha! They were like woooow!! Only two and a half more hours.. hoping he comes on the due date that would definitely be great. Thanks so much for the luck, I will definitely need it. OH is on strict rules to update yall when I have the LO.. so I will let you all know ASAP!

:flower:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

amygwen said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> aw congrats Amy thats so exciting!
> im hoping LO will come tonight, or she is going to be grounded because i was supposed to be seeing tim mcgraw tonight but my mom didnt want to spend the money since there was a chance that i would have just had her or be in labor. but if she doesnt come i ould have gone =(
> 
> THANKS! :) I am so nervous!! I can't believe it's so close now, I could have a baby on Friday! lol, hopefully I don't have a horror story with the induction, as I've heard a lot of negative stories, but oh well.. gotta do what I gotta do!
> 
> Hahah aww you poor thing you missed out on Tim McGraw? All for the LO, she better be HAPPY! :D Crossing my fingers she'll come tonight  :hugs:Click to expand...

its such a scary and exciting thought knowing it could be anytime! my mom had an induction with my younger brother and it definatly wasnt horrible. i was there!

yes i was so sad =( my step dad got to see him because he stayed at the hotel he works at! i was so jealous! but its alright i saw him in october and we r seeing toby keith and trace adkins in august. but i will make sure to let her know that i missed tim mcgraw for her when she is older!


----------



## amygwen

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> aw congrats Amy thats so exciting!
> im hoping LO will come tonight, or she is going to be grounded because i was supposed to be seeing tim mcgraw tonight but my mom didnt want to spend the money since there was a chance that i would have just had her or be in labor. but if she doesnt come i ould have gone =(
> 
> THANKS! :) I am so nervous!! I can't believe it's so close now, I could have a baby on Friday! lol, hopefully I don't have a horror story with the induction, as I've heard a lot of negative stories, but oh well.. gotta do what I gotta do!
> 
> Hahah aww you poor thing you missed out on Tim McGraw? All for the LO, she better be HAPPY! :D Crossing my fingers she'll come tonight  :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> its such a scary and exciting thought knowing it could be anytime! my mom had an induction with my younger brother and it definatly wasnt horrible. i was there!
> 
> yes i was so sad =( my step dad got to see him because he stayed at the hotel he works at! i was so jealous! but its alright i saw him in october and we r seeing toby keith and trace adkins in august. but i will make sure to let her know that i missed tim mcgraw for her when she is older!Click to expand...

Aww well that's great to know.. I've heard some positive sides.. but knowing me I'm sure I will have a horrible labor.. lol I'll try and stay optimistic though!

Oh gosh! Yeah, just use the guilt trip on her.. hahah that would definitely suck. It's no fun, I really wanted to go to the beach for Memorial Day weekend but my mom wouldn't let me.. she said if I went into labor I'd be screwed! LOL. lame! Oh well.. not long now and we can get back to doing normal stuff! That will be fun seeing Toby Keith, he's a hawwwt tea! :D :D


----------



## sarah0108

happy due date amy!

i had hospital this morning and another blood test :rofl: been told if my iron hasnt gone close to 10 ill need a drip in during labour in case of emergency blood tranfusion :( so FX its risen :D

baby is still not engaged :rofl: which is kinda a good thing because i dont want him here yet :haha: but she did say he probably wont engage until labour so things can still just happen out of the blue :shock:

im also measuring 37cm not 39 which kinda confused me because im massive!! i really am :rofl: i think she did it wrong maybe :shrug: she never said any thing about him being big though, even though the last midwife did. But hes still just above 50th centile so hes growing well ;)

how are you ladies doing anyway? Anybody feel like tonight will be the night? :D x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Happy due date Amy, I've already said that on facebook so excuse me for repeating myself:haha:.My due date is fast approaching, i just think every little pain is it! but i'm going to hold off now and wait to see if she comes, If not i'm at the hospital Monday and i'm off to be induced. So hopefully she will decide to come on her own. Give me some luck ladies. Wishing you all an **EASY** labour :winkwink:


----------



## sarah0108

Just noticed your i Nottingham hun :)
which hospital are you at? im at QMC :haha: x


----------



## amygwen

Happy 39 weeks Sarah!
1 more weeek! If you make it til then ;D


----------



## amygwen

*BTW everyone, induction is set for tomorrow (Friday) at 8pm, my time! Which will be somewhere around 3amish for you all in the UK.. I will definitely update whenever he is here, I'm so nervous!!*


----------



## sarah0108

Good luck Amy!!

and yeah 1 week to go for me :rofl: i doubt hes gonna arrive before EDD though :haha:

positive thinking instead.. he WIll be here in 3 weeks though :O! x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

sarah0108 said:


> Just noticed your i Nottingham hun :)
> which hospital are you at? im at QMC :haha: x

Hey hun, I'm at Derby royal! I used to live in Derbyshire then i moved to Nottinghamshire but they said there was no need to change hospitals :haha: xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Good Luck Amy!!


----------



## chocaccino

Good luck amy :hugs: xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I just woke up from a nap and my underwear and shorts are soaking wet! Sorry tmi I'm not sure it its my water or if I was just sweating... I'm not sweaty anywhere else


----------



## flutterbywing

sounds like it could be your waters is your bed wet??


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i didnt feel anything on the bed. i just took a shower because i felt gross and will see if it happens again. i hope so!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

guess it was just a false alarm. thats embarrassing:blush:


----------



## flutterbywing

How frustrating, hope it's the real thing soon :D

GOOD LUCK AMY!!!!!

I'm off to the hospital in a bit, MW wasn't happy that I've ha protein and blood in my wee for the last 6 weeks, despite antibiotics, and BP is up a bit, so off to see the consultant, not really sure what to expect from it all, I'll update you when I get back!


----------



## chocaccino

Good luck peeps
xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Thinking of you today Amy!!!! Cannot wait to see the little man, All the best!!!


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> guess it was just a false alarm. thats embarrassing:blush:

:rofl:! I've been getting like that recently...my knickers will actually be that moist that it shows up....it turns out to be a mixture of sweat and extra cm...YUMMY!! :lol:


----------



## flutterbywing

What a waste of time, consultant didn't see why I was there and sent me away again!


----------



## flutterbywing

Dee had her baby


----------



## sarah0108

i can hear my term + 12 induction calling me :lol:

:rofl: good job i dont mind! x


----------



## avfcgal

i am due the 5th june and in blue group


----------



## chocaccino

Is anyone else exhausted and suffering from the heat. I know i am.
xxx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Im due the 17th and am team pink with twins!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Mommyoftwins said:


> Im due the 17th and am team pink with twins!

welcome to bnb and congrats. twins! that so exciting!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

thanks! yeah. teenager with twins. scary thought.


----------



## ~RedLily~

FULL TERM!!! :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

updated to the other june mummies :)

eek 5 days to go for me! Just got a brand new king size bed.. first thing i did was put a mattress protector on :rofl: JIC my waters break ;) x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

sarah0108 said:


> updated to the other june mummies :)
> 
> eek 5 days to go for me! Just got a brand new king size bed.. first thing i did was put a mattress protector on :rofl: JIC my waters break ;) x

I did that the other day hun:haha: Ive also got a big tub at the side of my bed so if i feel a massssive kick ive gotta hop into it so it doesnt go all over my brand new carpet :haha: oh the pre-cautions haha xxx


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

I wonder how Amy and little baby kenny are getting on!! I can't wait to hear an update :)


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: at the tub idea! i was thinking of lining the floor with towels :haha: so incase when i stand up it goes anywhere! Although knowing my luck it wont happen where i prepare for it to happen :rofl:!

i dont think my waters will go on there own though, last time they had to be broken in labour :shrug: BUT im being careful anyway ;)!

Oh i hope amy is okay. Everytime i check this thread i wonder if someones posting to say they are in labour or given birth :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

oh and happy due date hun x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: at the tub idea! i was thinking of lining the floor with towels :haha: so incase when i stand up it goes anywhere! Although knowing my luck it wont happen where i prepare for it to happen :rofl:!
> 
> i dont think my waters will go on there own though, last time they had to be broken in labour :shrug: BUT im being careful anyway ;)!
> 
> Oh i hope amy is okay. Everytime i check this thread i wonder if someones posting to say they are in labour or given birth :haha: x

Haha, its like a giant white box from Ikea! plastic too so i can just tip the fluid down the toilet :winkwink: handy eh! HAHA! Me too. I know! Its my turn next, watch someone go before me....:cry: Im at the hospital Monday to talk about induction if she's not here tonight or tomorrow! I do hope she is ok too. Havnt read any updates yet so im eagerly waiting. :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

ahh i dont get induced until term + 12 :rofl:

so he better arrive in the next 16 days ish :haha:! i think ill be the last june mummy though, harriet was born 9 days late ahh!! x x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Awww! you never know, you may even go tonight.... You cannot predict the unpredictable :haha:! My consultant told me id have my LO early but shes not made no early appereance, bless her xx


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Just went in very early this morning cause i was apparently having Braxton Hicks contractions that i mistook as preterm labor. anyone else having them more frequently now?


----------



## haley09

just want to say good luck to the rest of you june mummies <33


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Mommyoftwins said:


> Just went in very early this morning cause i was apparently having Braxton Hicks contractions that i mistook as preterm labor. anyone else having them more frequently now?

~Yup must have about 100 a day lol x


----------



## ~RedLily~

ive never had any braxton hicks


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

ive been having them all day, but starting to have a few painful contractions. hopefully they stick around!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Yeah, i just want to have my girls already!


----------



## sarah0108

LOZANDEVIE said:


> Awww! you never know, you may even go tonight.... You cannot predict the unpredictable :haha:! My consultant told me id have my LO early but shes not made no early appereance, bless her xx

:rofl: nope im still hanging on :haha:!!

x x


----------



## sarah0108

anyone fancy uploading a bump pic now were all so close?

i might take one later.. could be the last we see of our bumps :shock:
i do admit, its quite sad when your bump goes and you cant feel all those kicks anymore :( x


----------



## flutterbywing

Sarah you saw my bump like 2 days ago, I will do another on Wed at 39 weeks, will gladly look a pic of your bump tho!


----------



## flutterbywing

Hey Mommyoftwins, have they said when they are likely to induce you?? or are you having a csec? are your girlys identical?? How exciting having twins on the thread! You must be sooo fed up right now!


----------



## flutterbywing

Amy had her baby!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: ill show it later.. seriously its massive! x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Ill upload my 40week bump soon, I look like OCTOMUM :haha: No joke!! x


----------



## chocaccino

^ lol, can't wait!
Xxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Single digits :happydance:


----------



## sarah0108

happy single digits day :lol:!!

3 days tomorrow :wacko:

i WILL have a baby in.. 17 days! x


----------



## sarah0108

okay girls im going to be brave first :rofl:

heres my pics from today ( i look awful im sorry!) so.. 39+3 x

Huge 9lb baby bump :D:D :happydance: x
 



Attached Files:







P060610_15.05.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 19









P060610_15.06_[01].jpg
File size: 31.3 KB
Views: 22









P060610_15.06_[02].jpg
File size: 33.5 KB
Views: 19


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

sarah0108 said:


> okay girls im going to be brave first :rofl:
> 
> heres my pics from today ( i look awful im sorry!) so.. 39+3 x
> 
> Huge 9lb baby bump :D:D :happydance: x

You have a lovely bump! Im all out front with what looks like 10 basketballs shoved up my top :haha: will upload when i can!


----------



## flutterbywing

You look lovely hunni


----------



## ~RedLily~

i posted mine in the bump thread.
sarah your bump is smaller and neater than mine and your 2 weeks ahead.


----------



## Mommyoftwins

flutterbywing said:


> Hey Mommyoftwins, have they said when they are likely to induce you?? or are you having a csec? are your girlys identical?? How exciting having twins on the thread! You must be sooo fed up right now!

They said that they are on the small side, so they are only gonna induce me if my due date goes by and nothing has happened. so the 18th, if they arnt out already. i am not having a csec, and they are fraternal. thank god. :happydance: 
but yes. i am totally fed up.


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks girls, and kirsty i dont think it is :blush: i feel massive Mw reckons hes going to be about 9lb 2 :wacko: x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

But ur bump is so cute!


----------



## sarah0108

3 days! x


----------



## flutterbywing

no sarah 2days 4hrs 53mins


----------



## leoniebabey

there hasnt been many june babies born yet!
Good luck everyone, i keep lurking here to see any updates :)


----------



## Mommyoftwins

ahhah. its ok that ur lurking. :)


----------



## sarah0108

nope no more born :( 

come on girls :rofl: upload your bumps!! x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

No more born, but this is jessi's sister saying that she is in labor, and there should be 2 more by sometime tomorrow hopefully :)


----------



## sarah0108

good luck!!


----------



## nightkd

Good Luck :)

DH was certain Evelyn was arriving yesterday....now we've both randomly said Tuesday or Thursday (maybe we just like the 'T's??! :lol:)...I'm getting impatient! And impatience makes me buy things!! (Like cloth nappies :rofl:)

xx


----------



## flutterbywing

nightkd said:


> And impatience makes me buy things!! (Like cloth nappies :rofl:)
> 
> xx

No that's just the fluffiness :D :D :D You have family in the UK right, have a look at weenotions ;)

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/DSC05310.jpg


----------



## sarah0108

i want cloth nappies now!!!


:hissy:

:rofl: Harriet.. be prepared! x


----------



## amygwen

Sarah! Could you please add little Kenny to mine, born 6:23pm on 6/4/10 weighing 7 lb 10 oz.

:) 

Just uploaded pictures to my facebook, about to put some on here as well.. hope everyone is doing well! I've missed BnB!!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Jessi's sister announcing that Jessi had her twin girls

Jasmine Nicole born June 7th at 11:58 weighing 6 pounds and is 18 inches long
Payson Beth born June 8th at 12:03 weighing 5 pounds 15 ounces and is 17.9 inches long

:)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

1 week left! And Congrats Amy and Jessi! Amy, Kenny is gorgeous! Jessi can't wait to see pics of your girls!


----------



## fruitcaz

Congratulations to both of you :) Xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

congratulations to you both!
amy kenny is gorgeous!


anyone else getting really bad stitches? i was walking around morrisons and it was soo bad, i wasnt even walking fast.


----------



## nightkd

Ha! DH went all crazy-eyed at me for looking at 6 diapers (fitteds) for $58 yesterday.... I think I'm going to have to stick to pretty covers & prefolds until we get going and he learns that cloth diapering ain't so bad!! :p :lol:



Mommyoftwins said:


> Jessi's sister announcing that Jessi had her twin girls
> 
> Jasmine Nicole born June 7th at 11:58 weighing 6 pounds and is 18 inches long
> Payson Beth born June 8th at 12:03 weighing 5 pounds 15 ounces and is 17.9 inches long
> 
> :)

Wow, so twins with different birthdays?!

Congrats!! :)

xx


----------



## nightkd

amygwen said:


> Sarah! Could you please add little Kenny to mine, born 6:23pm on 6/4/10 weighing 7 lb 10 oz.
> 
> :)
> 
> Just uploaded pictures to my facebook, about to put some on here as well.. hope everyone is doing well! I've missed BnB!!

Congrats!! :D

I was having some bad cramps last night, really concentrated and every 6 minutes...they actually woke me up a couple of times...but lo and behold, this morning = nothing :dohh: Siiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiigh


----------



## sarah0108

congrats girls!

and yeah amy i was going to add it to the first page but i thought you would like to update the thread first :haha: didnt wanna steal your limelight :blush:

:D

i hope its my turn next! x


----------



## nightkd

sarah0108 said:


> congrats girls!
> 
> and yeah amy i was going to add it to the first page but i thought you would like to update the thread first :haha: didnt wanna steal your limelight :blush:
> 
> :D
> 
> *i hope its my turn next!* x

I'll fight you for it!! :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: okay!

:haha: no, you may go first hun, im not feeling birth ready yet!! LOL i still dont feel like im supposed to be due.. ahh its crazy.. please stay put till the weekend LO ;) x x


----------



## nightkd

sarah0108 said:


> :rofl: okay!
> 
> :haha: no, you may go first hun, im not feeling birth ready yet!! LOL i still dont feel like im supposed to be due.. ahh its crazy.. please stay put till the weekend LO ;) x x

I don't think I'll be feeling ready when I actually go into labour...I'm getting bored of waiting now though!! :lol:

I want to go during the week, that way I get to call DH up and say 'come home!' :thumbup::haha:

xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

ill fight you both for it! im so scared of going into labor. i keep thinking how much i want her here then think of the labor and get scared but im so ready for her to be here!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:

i need him to be here at a weekend so my OH is ACTUALLY here :dohh: :haha:

im not scared AT all, but i dont feel like he is supposed to be here yet,, its so weird! although i cannot wait to meet the little (ish) guy ;) x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

im so scared. im not good with pain and i dont want an epidural because it can give you back problems forever. so i would rather just deal with the pain of labor than pain for the rest of my life! i have a feeling im going to go part my due date. pretty ironic since i was put on bed rest for preterm labor...


----------



## nightkd

You'll be fine hun :hugs: As long as you trust your body to do it's job, then everything will go just as it should! My mum keeps asking me about alternative pain relief (I'm birthing at home, using a pool) and I don't have any! I have to keep telling her that! She's more worried than I am (I'm not really worried at all, which I'm thankful for!)...

I'm just trying to stick with being confident in myself, my body and my baby! :thumbup:

BTW, I really want Evey here, but I don't feel like she's ready...:shrug: I just keep thinking, if I'm not in labour...that means she's not ready to come out, iykwim? And I feel bad for WANTING her out because of that :dohh:

Ehhhh, I'm going to go and grab a shower and jump on the bed for a bit I think :rofl:

xx


----------



## sarah0108

yeah i feel like that!
dont relaly want to encourage him out because i think well he obviously doesnt want to otherwise he'd be here now :haha: x


----------



## flutterbywing

1 week to go, not that he'll be here by then!! 

SARAH, your due TOMORROW!!!!! 14hrs 33 mins till EDD 16hrs 33mins until he's allowed to come :D :D :D


----------



## flutterbywing

WOOOOOOOO wee is NAD, for the first time in about 9 weeks!!!!! BP is still going up but not worrying yet, he's still 3/5 engaged, and she still thinks he'll be about 8lb4-5, she did however say she'd like me to have a sweep next week, I don't really know why, maybe she's worried about his size, when I said I wasn't sure she said well have a think and if you don't I really think you should have one at 41 weeks, which makes me wonder, I do trust her so maybe I should take her up on it, that's if I make it to my app next week ;) Gaah I wish I didn't have to make this decision!


----------



## flutterbywing

39 weeks :D

https://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/BUMP%20no3/003.jpghttps://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc94/b_tch_queen_from_hell/BUMP%20no3/004-1.jpg


----------



## chocaccino

wow hanna BEAUTIFUL bump!!
Midwife has confirmed im having contractions! :happydance:
xxx


----------



## sarah0108

gorgeous bump hanna :D

i hope my MW doesnt offer me a sweep on friday :rofl: i wont take it! id rather go by myself again :wacko:

been crampy and achy all day again but this time its like every 5 mins, no contractions though.. Not getting my hopes up at all :rofl: i had 8-5 mins regular contractions day before my due date last time for about 6 hours then they stopped so.. :shrug:

oh well.. i would like him this weekend please :) x


----------



## flutterbywing

Sarah that sucks, he's allowed out for realy in 5 hrs tho


----------



## sarah0108

yep :D so lets pray :rofl:

i would be so freaked out to go into labour on my due date! i wouldnt believe it haha x


----------



## sarah0108

Labour dust please.. its my turn next :rofl: x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

:dust: :dust: :dust:

happy labor dust!


----------



## sarah0108

thank you :D

lets hope it works :lol:! my last was 9 days over so i dont think its likely :haha: x


----------



## flutterbywing

happy due date sarah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

these june babies are lazy and need to get a move on out!!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

Happy due date!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks girls!

finally made it to my due date.. i cant believe it went so quick :D

he is officially allowed out now :) x


----------



## nightkd

Cute bump Hanna!! :D

Congrats on reaching your EDD Sarah!!

I had a MW appointment today....I like my MW ^_^ But she said I don't look like I will be going into labour imminently -sigh-....On the one hand, fine...on the other I JUST WANNA GET GOING ALREADY!!! :haha:

xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Happy due date Sarah!!

i was so sure baby had engaged more this last week because ive had more pain in my pelvic like i did last time it dropped a bit and my bump has dropped loads but apparently im still only 3/5 which i was two weeks ago :(


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you hun!

well im officially going to be overdue again :haha: x


----------



## sarah0108

please may i be the next june mummy :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i am now 2 1/2 cm dilated and about 80% thinned out. so hopefully it wont be too long!


----------



## sarah0108

oh sounds promising hun! x


----------



## amygwen

Happy due date Sarah!! :)

I can't wait for more babies to start arriving, lol..


----------



## sarah0108

Thanks amy!

guess what girls?!

Hanna is in labour :D!! :happydance: x


----------



## sarah0108

Btw iv just posted another thread about it :D ill update as best as i can with a one year old :lol: x


----------



## sarah0108

Hmm.. Midwife appointment for me at 1:30pm. Really dont want to go.. its going to be sucha waste of time :rofl:

plus im stuffed because its at Harriets nap time too :dohh: im going to have to take her with me which means she is going to be grumpy the whole time and ill have to wait ages and all my MW will do is tell me he isnt engaged... bleh id rather not go :rofl:

AND i have to get some shopping in today.. i have NOTHING at all :wacko: need to finish tidying and get all my washing done! It never stops and i feel like crap haha x


----------



## sarah0108

*note to baby*

~ i changed my mind. I dont want you to be overdue anymore


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: here is my labour prediction off madame zaritska

''The day you deliver, outside will be rainy. Your baby will arrive at night. 

After a labor lasting approximately 13 hours, your child, a boy, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 6 pounds, 8 ounces, and will be 19-1/2 inches long. This child will have light blue eyes and a little patch of brown hair.''

6lb8 haha i DONT think so x


----------



## nightkd

Good Luck Hanna!! :)

P.S Sarah, why aren't you in labour yet, Missy?! :trouble::haha:

I was in absolute agony walking around shops yesterday, suddenly had this horrible pain in my pelvis....so I thought 'hey, let's walk around some more, see if we can't trigger something!' :dohh: I hurt this morning...not bad, but I can feel it...BUT I may have lost a little bit of plug, or just a glob of yucky mucus :shrug: (which is the same thing, right? :lol:) sooo...hopefully!...Guess we'll see. I'm not amazingly hopeful really, but I have woken up with a strange urge to tidy/organise and have a good old sort out of all my crafty stuff to sell....

I sent DH a message yesterday asking if he was still at work (wanted him to print something out for me) and apparently I freaked him out because he thought I was in labour :lol: This morning he said 'if you need anything, CALL ME' :lol::)

xx


----------



## sarah0108

ohh good luck hun :D hope its something!!

:rofl: and i have no idea.. i dont think baby wants out ;nope:

btw hanna had her little man :D :D :D YAY! she will announce the details though ;) x


----------



## nightkd

Okay, I went to the loo again and there was the same kind of yucky discharge, but it was almost opaque and had a yellowy tinge to it (sorry, far tmi! :lol:)...could that still be plug??? :wacko:

I would be much more comfortable if we were built with a timer - so we could see when bubs was ready to come out! *Ting!* Bun is done! :thumbup::haha:

Congrats Hanna!! :happydance:

xx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

i have that kind of discharge all the time now. i can tell the difference when im losing plug (which i lost more of last night) because its a different color and has some bloody tinge to it. ive had a massive increase in discharge since yesterday. im really hoping i dont go overdue! 4 days!

said it on the other thread but CONGRATS HANNA!!!!


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> i have that kind of discharge all the time now. i can tell the difference when im losing plug (which i lost more of last night) because its a different color and has some bloody tinge to it. ive had a massive increase in discharge since yesterday. im really hoping i dont go overdue! 4 days!
> 
> said it on the other thread but CONGRATS HANNA!!!!

I have extra discharge too, but it's not usually as thick, it's clear and not coloured at all... Earlier it seemed to have a pinky hue, then the 2nd time almost yellowy... Blah I don't know! Guess I'll see...

Theoretically by my dates I am only 39 weeks on Monday, MW thinks I'm 39+1 today... So I still have a little while... I hate waiting and not knowing when something's going to happen! I get so frustrated when people keep me waiting and at least I can call them up and ask them when they're going to get here!! :rofl:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl:!!

my plug last time was just loads and loads of sticky clear stuff. no tinge. I have had nothing like that this time *sigh*

i REALLY want to meet him now :rofl: i think im the only june overdue mummy left atm! x


----------



## sarah0108

oh i forgot to talk about my appointment..

-head not engaged
-sweep booked for thursday
-hes going to be bigger than Harriet was:lol:
-BP and urine fine
-in one week i have grown 3 cm :rofl:

iv kind of given up hope now :( hes not even attempting to come out. I really didnt want intervention but looks like hes not going to come naturally! x


----------



## sarah0108

:haha: just found my prediction i posted on my EDD with Harriet in 3rd tri this is what it said..

"The day you deliver, outside will be rainy. Your baby will arrive in the mid morning. After a labor lasting approximately 15 hours, your child, a girl, will be born. Your baby will weigh about 4 pounds, 13 ounces, and will be 20 inches long. This child will have medium brown eyes and fluffy red hair. "

-Outside was sunny
-She arrived early hours of the morning
-Labour was 36hours haha
-Yes, she was female ;)
-She was 8lb 14.5 and not sure of length..
- Bald and blue eyes

:rofl: x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Sarah i have a feeling ill be joinging you in being overdue.


----------



## sarah0108

aww i hope not :hugs: x


----------



## sarah0108

Praying all these BH and back ache means something.. im clinging onto every little twinge nowadays!

my guess is its nothing.. AGAIN x


----------



## sarah0108

i think there have been 8 babies born so far not sure though because people havent updated the thread :/ x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

sarah0108 said:


> Praying all these BH and back ache means something.. im clinging onto every little twinge nowadays!
> 
> my guess is its nothing.. AGAIN x

hopefully they become something!!


----------



## flutterbywing

:hugs: Sarah, I hope he doesn't keep you waiting too much longer


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you i hope not either :( x


----------



## sarah0108

PLEASE can i have all the labour dust in the world? :rofl: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: there you go! now if anything happens tonight its thanks to me :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: Thanks kirsty! lets hope it works ;) x


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Sarah i have a feeling ill be joinging you in being overdue.

I think I might be too :dohh:

Screw this, I'm taking DH to bed :rofl:


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

nightkd said:


> dnw_lvs_mjc said:
> 
> 
> Sarah i have a feeling ill be joinging you in being overdue.
> 
> I think I might be too :dohh:
> 
> Screw this, I'm taking DH to bed :rofl:Click to expand...

this is the point where i really wish me and FOB were together. maybe i should just use him for :sex: lol


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

lots of labor dust(just pretend its there, idk how to make it... lol) for all of us who are just readdy for these babies to be out! but especially Sarah since shes overdue! =)


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Lillie-Anne Marie, Born on the 10th of June 2010 at 8.16pm weighing 8lb 7oz!!! xxxxxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Congrats!!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun 

and :rofl: sex? pfft i do NOT fancy that haha.. although maybe if OH would come over (havent seen him since friday :growlmad:) i would consider it LOL BUT hes not here till tomorrow night.. bleh!

im not impatient today haha iv given up trying to bribe him out. I think i just need to sit tight and wait wait wait!! boring as it is.. he WILL be here by next week so :shrug:
 
x x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Sarah i dont know how u can be so patient! im due tomorrow and already going crazy because shes not here yet!


----------



## sarah0108

lol! Believe me its only just faded off!

i waited 9 days last time i just have to wait.. being impatient isnt going to get him out :rofl: (although it would be nice :lol:) x


----------



## amygwen

sarah! do you think it will be difficult taking care of a newborn ontop of harriet? i can only imagine, this one baby for me is much much more difficult then what i thought it would be! i can only imagine having another little one too!! :(


----------



## nightkd

LOZANDEVIE said:


> Lillie-Anne Marie, Born on the 10th of June 2010 at 8.16pm weighing 8lb 7oz!!! xxxxxx

Congrats!!! :)


----------



## nightkd

DH pretty much just went to sleep last night.... :grr: His shoulder was hurting anyway, so he would've been whinging through the whole thing :rofl:

I was having cramps across my back and abdomen last night, thought it could have been the start of labour...but no such luck!! :lol:

Feel absolutely in love with Miss Bean today (pretty much for the first time, I know that might sound weird) do you think it could be a rush of oxytocin - ie labour coming soon?! :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## sarah0108

lets hope so :D!!

im feeling like giving up today :rofl: i just cant be bothered to be inpatient anymore :haha: makes my days go slowwww!! x


----------



## Mommyoftwins

ok. number one : congrats
number 2 : :dust: :dust: :dust:
number 3: how do u attach a photo that is not a link????


----------



## ~RedLily~

if you go advanced then add attachment (the little paperclip) then just upload pics from your computer that should work :)


----------



## Mommyoftwins

the first 2 pics are of Payson Beth and the 3rd one is of Jasmine Nicole.
:happydance::hugs::cloud9:


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww! Go take a pic of them together :D


----------



## Mommyoftwins

i have some of them together i just like the ones of them apart more! ahah, ill probably post more at a later date, with them together!


----------



## Mellie1988

Awwww...booooooooooooooh! My cousin has twins and she took one of them in the moses basket together, so cute...they looked all snuggly!! :thumbup:


----------



## aob1013

Yeah definately of them together! They are adorable!


----------



## Mommyoftwins

you guys get what u get and u dont get upset! ur not going to ruin my 5 minutes when they are both asleep at the same time by complaining about it! ahahah!


----------



## aob1013

Ahh but if you already have the pictures of them together, what's the harm ;)


----------



## Mommyoftwins

cause i dont want to! ahah.


----------



## Mellie1988

Okay :wacko: 

How are they, guessing your home now... do they sleep alot for you? what do they weigh now? Sorry i'm nosey :haha:


----------



## aob1013

Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Mommyoftwins

i havent weighed them at home yet, and they are so cute. they are actually sleeping surprisingly well, just not at the same times! ahah. like one of them will b sleeping and the other will b awake. they got their daddies sleeping genes! they can sleep. ahah. right now is a rare moment when they are both asleep!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

My little girl is due today! :happydance:


----------



## Mommyoftwins

YAY!!!!!!!!!! :happydance: 

lots of labor dust! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## flutterbywing

Happy due day Danielle.

:hugs: to sarah and anyone else overdue now, I hope your LOs show up soon


----------



## sarah0108

happy due date hun! 

im still hanging on.. :rolleyes: x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

SARAHH!! i'm getting impatient for you noww :) 
:dust: :dust: 
cummon little max.. time's up now.. you've gotta join the world!!! 
xxxx


----------



## sarah0108

Thank you :D

i want him here soon :cry: been losing plug and bloody show all day but so far all i have had to show for it is some stupid backache and BH :(

so not fair! ill still be here for my stupid sweep on thursday :hissy: hmmf. My baby likes to play tricks on me :(

although i cant really have him yet anyway because im on my own :rofl:! x


----------



## sarah0108

*note to baby..again*

okay, its nearly 6 days past my due date and your still not here! PLEASE hurry up.. your movements are hurting me LOL!

and i cant wait to see you :rofl: i think i waited long enough :D.. also i would like to scare your daddy. he seems to think its okay to leave me alone every night since you were due and is off working somewhere tomorrow. He doesnt take this seriously and assumes i can cope fine being so tired and looking after your sister. Lets prove him wrong little baby and please come out tomorrow!!!

Also i forgot to mention.. if you dont arrive on your own the nasty midwife will be here on thursday to poke around and try and get you out- im sure you wont like that! 

love, mummy and Harriet :) x


----------



## sarah0108

contractions between 5-8mins apart :shock:!!!

praying this is it. so painful though i cant remember the first ones being like this last time! i feel okay in between them and my mum is trying to tell me to ring hospital and OH to let them know but im sure i can stick it out a bit more at home :)

i hope these dont go away.. i want my baby today :cry:!! x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

yay Sarah I hope this is it!!!! keep us posted! he was just waiting for someone else to go overdue before he came!


----------



## sarah0108

:rofl: he was!

ill update as much as possible while im home, dont wanna head over to hospital yet incase they send me home :blush: they did that with harriet i felt stupid :rofl:

if i go over there and get sent back i shall update though :D otherwise hanna has my number as do other bnb'ers so sure someone will let everyone know ;)

i hope this is it! i dont want it all to stop x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

stubborn babies!!
haha im scared of doing that too. i dont want to go in until the pain is like unbearable. unless water breaks.


----------



## ~RedLily~

ooh good luck sarah!!!

10 days for me now.


----------



## chocaccino

HowHHis is everyone holding up? Xxxx


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

been having really painful contractions for the last hour now. hopefully its something starting!!


----------



## flutterbywing

wow how exciting danielle.

Sarah is staying in the hospital now, is 3cm, contractions 2mins apart bless her, little man is back to back, hoping itx not too long for her


----------



## flutterbywing

oh and happy edd to me, lol


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

hopefully he doesnt keep her waiting too long!!
contractions are about 5 min apart now, i can not imagine these getting worse! i already want to cry everytime i have one!
haha happy EDD! how is Noah doing??


----------



## Mellie1988

Happy due date Hanna!

:happydance::happydance: Go sarah, go sarah! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mellie1988

Oh & GL Danielle! x


----------



## AnnabelsMummy

good luck danielle!! 
and i've been popping here to see if sarah has progressed at all!! :happydance:
:dust: 
hope everything goes well sarahh!! 
and happy edd hanna!!
xxxx


----------



## Lauraxamy

Ohh I came to see an update about Sarah, hope she's doing ok :happydance:


----------



## flutterbywing

Sarah is 6-7cm and hoping Max will be here very soon, she said Harriet arrived within 1hr of being 6cm :D


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww yay hopefully he will be here soon!!

2 babies due the same day as mine have been born now *jealous* lol.


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Updating from my phone. I am 6cm dilated just got epidural and feel great I dont feel anything! They are going to break my water soon to try to speed things up!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

YAY! Come on Kailynn!! Sorry I didn't text you back right away, I was asleep haha. 
:dust: :dust:


----------



## flutterbywing

Wow Danielle how exciting, not long for you or sarah, YAY


----------



## Jemma_x

Any more updates on sarah?


----------



## ~RedLily~

good luck danielle!!


----------



## nightkd

Good luck Sarah & Danielle :)


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

9cm! Almost there!


----------



## Croc-O-Dile

WOOHOO! Come on girl, push that baby out! :haha:


----------



## xkirstyx

any updates an sarah???? x


----------



## nightkd

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> 9cm! Almost there!

Yay! Now, stop updating us and go and concentrate on popping that baby out!!! :haha:

(If you haven't already)!

I'm totally jealous....MW appointment in half hour though, so maybe I'll get some good news too!! :haha:

xx


----------



## amygwen

lol holy crap! i can't believe she updated at 9cm! lmaoooo that's hilarious.

this makes me want to cry, i can't believe all these june babies are arriving so fast!! aaahhh!!


----------



## nightkd

amygwen said:


> lol holy crap! i can't believe she updated at 9cm! lmaoooo that's hilarious.
> 
> this makes me want to cry, i can't believe all these june babies are arriving so fast!! aaahhh!!

I know, right? :grr::lol:

My MW said I was starting to get 'the look' so Bean could be here by my next appointment....(we'll see though...we already know she's stubborn :haha:)...

Ah, I just don't care now...(which is apparently part of 'the look' :rofl:) we're going to do some laundry, tidy up a bit and maybe go for a swim (it's freaking HOT here today)...maybe she'll decide to make her appearance to stop me from getting on with stuff? :haha:

xx


----------



## amygwen

nightkd said:


> amygwen said:
> 
> 
> lol holy crap! i can't believe she updated at 9cm! lmaoooo that's hilarious.
> 
> this makes me want to cry, i can't believe all these june babies are arriving so fast!! aaahhh!!
> 
> I know, right? :grr::lol:
> 
> My MW said I was starting to get 'the look' so Bean could be here by my next appointment....(we'll see though...we already know she's stubborn :haha:)...
> 
> Ah, I just don't care now...(which is apparently part of 'the look' :rofl:) we're going to do some laundry, tidy up a bit and maybe go for a swim (it's freaking HOT here today)...maybe she'll decide to make her appearance to stop me from getting on with stuff? :haha:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

aw that's so exciting, keep busy busy busy!! she'll come before you know it :D good luck when the time comes :hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

anyone think feeling sick for 2 days could be a sign? i VERY much doubt it but would be nice that i feel rubbish for a reason lol.

not many of us left now! :)


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> anyone think feeling sick for 2 days could be a sign? i VERY much doubt it but would be nice that i feel rubbish for a reason lol.
> 
> not many of us left now! :)

I've been feeling crap for a couple of weeks now :lol: Where's my baby?!?!?!?! :hissy:


----------



## ~RedLily~

nightkd said:


> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> anyone think feeling sick for 2 days could be a sign? i VERY much doubt it but would be nice that i feel rubbish for a reason lol.
> 
> not many of us left now! :)
> 
> I've been feeling crap for a couple of weeks now :lol: Where's my baby?!?!?!?! :hissy:Click to expand...

oh great so ive probably got a couple of weeks of feeling like this lol. its weird a few months ago i thought how close our due dates were, now you seem really far ahead even though its only 8 days :haha:


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> nightkd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsty90 said:
> 
> 
> anyone think feeling sick for 2 days could be a sign? i VERY much doubt it but would be nice that i feel rubbish for a reason lol.
> 
> not many of us left now! :)
> 
> I've been feeling crap for a couple of weeks now :lol: Where's my baby?!?!?!?! :hissy:Click to expand...
> 
> oh great so ive probably got a couple of weeks of feeling like this lol. its weird a few months ago i thought how close our due dates were, now you seem really far ahead even though its only 8 days :haha:Click to expand...

Nah! :winkwink:

Yeah, I was looking at people at 39 weeks, when I was only like 37/38 and thinking 'I want to be that far along!!'....even though it's like 1-2 weeks.... =/ Mind you, my ticker is set up for EDD of 18th, when by my dates I'm due 21st...MW thinks I'm due today though... :wacko::lol: It gives me leeway to be impatient a bit earlier!!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

lol yeh i would go by the last one so then there is less chance of going overdue lol. ive only ever had one due date so theres no confusing when im due lol.


----------



## nightkd

Kirsty90 said:


> lol yeh i would go by the last one so then there is less chance of going overdue lol. ive only ever had one due date so theres no confusing when im due lol.

TBH, I'm not sure where the MW has got the 17th from... My LMP was 11th of September, which puts my EDD at the 18th...I just know that I ovulated a little bit later, putting my ACTUAL EDD at the 21st (I liked having my ticker a few days out though, so I could hit each stage a bit earlier :lol:)... I told the sonographer at my 18 week scan that I was due 21st of June and she said, by your LMP you're due the 18th....lo and behold, Bean was measuring pretty much perfect for the 21st! :lol:

Wow, weird thinking back and remembering that I didn't actually know she was a girl up until I was 18 weeks pregnant!!! :wacko:

x


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

I know I'm crazy! I was feeling good tho. Had the epidural so I wasn't in any pain. And I have internet on my phone so I was just keeping myself busy. Now I'm so sore tho I tore so I have stitches and I'm so swollen down there it hurts to walk: ( I'm sitting on an ice pad lol hopefully they will let me out today, they are doing a test on Kailynn right now to check on her kidneys if we get those results back in time we should get to leave.


----------



## nightkd

Hope you get to go home soon!! :)

I'm convinced I'm going to tear...hopefully only a little bit though.... I have some witch hazel to use afterwards, so even if I do, I'll at least have something to hopefully make it heal faster!


----------



## sarah0108

:hi: im back girls!

Max was born 7:54pm weighing 9lb ;) going to add pics now! x


----------



## haley09

congrats!!


----------



## Kailynnsmommy

Congrats Sarah! 
Kailynn was born June 16th at 2:26pm weighing 7lb 6.8oz and 20in long


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congrats to you both!


----------



## ~RedLily~

well LO isnt allowed to come now until monday because ive got family staying this weekend and that would just be a nightmare lol.


----------



## sarah0108

dannielle our babies were born on the same day :) x


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

sarah0108 said:


> :hi: im back girls!
> 
> Max was born 7:54pm weighing 9lb ;) going to add pics now! x

Congratulations hun! so glad he has arrived for you.


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

dnw_lvs_mjc said:


> Congrats Sarah!
> Kailynn was born June 16th at 2:26pm weighing 7lb 6.8oz and 20in long

Congrats to you!:hugs:


----------



## ~RedLily~

bumping this even though i think its only me that uses this thread now :haha:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Kirsty90 said:


> bumping this even though i think its only me that uses this thread now :haha:

I remember me thinking that about myself! lol.. now she's here  Don't worry you're LO will arrive soon, them last days flew by for me... now she's nearly 2week old...yikes!!! xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

aww cant believe its been nearly two weeks already lol.
im hoping my lo comes tomorrow because i think the 24th sounds like a nice date, i didnt want her today because didnt like the 23rd :haha:


----------



## LOZANDEVIE

Kirsty90 said:


> aww cant believe its been nearly two weeks already lol.
> im hoping my lo comes tomorrow because i think the 24th sounds like a nice date, i didnt want her today because didnt like the 23rd :haha:

I know,your days go so quick when they are here hun,belive me! :haha: Haha, i was the same!! I used to think " ahh i don't like this date " lol!! lucky for me she was born 10/06/10 , i like that date..:winkwink: lol xx


----------



## AyaChan

kirsty, have some dust :D

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:

:D

xxx


----------



## ~RedLily~

thanks you :) its really weird the dust being for me :haha:
im in a complaining mood today hopefully will snap out of it tomorrow otherwise will get on everyones nerves lol.


----------



## sarah0108

LABOUR DUST KIRSTY :D!!

x


----------



## sarah0108

https://www.babyandbump.com/birth-announcements-birth-stories/356959-mr-maxie-16-06-2010-long.html


BIRTH STORY :D x


----------



## ~RedLily~

dont think this baby plans to ever come out, still only 3/5th engaged. got another mw app when im 5 days overdue and then after that she will do a sweep. really hope the baby is here before then, for some reason i would be really embarrassed and self conscious about a sweep but not about actually having the baby :haha:


----------



## sarah0108

Kirsty if i makes you feel better Harriet was 3/5 at my last appt and when i went into labour :) and max never engaged :rofl: x


----------



## ~RedLily~

thats good to know :)


----------



## nightkd

Hey girlies! I had Evelyn on the 21st of June (her due date!) at 11:44pm, after 43 hours of labour :shock: 

I did the same thing with the dates! :lol: Some of them sound better than others :haha:

Hope your LO makes an appearance soon!

xx


----------



## ~RedLily~

Congratulations!!!
She's gorgeous!


----------



## sarah0108

congrats hun x


----------



## amygwen

come on kirsty! have a june baby already :)


----------

